# Hi gang



## cruzn57 (Apr 10, 2013)

been away for few days,  was in the hosp  since sat am, had a obstructed bowel,  and figured I was gonna die! 
they pumped my stomach, put in a drain tube (thru my nose) and  have not eaten since last tuesday, week ago.
 got home last night, am weak and feeling like crap.
liquid diet, juice, jello, etc, 
ya ever notice how many food commercials are on TV?  
should survive, but will adjust my diet  to include LOTS of water,  and less 
heavy foods (red meat, etc) 
just a warning to all of you,  be cautious, you only get one shot at this life!
take care.


----------



## ME87 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow, glad you made it out! Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## havasu (Apr 10, 2013)

Glad to hear you are now recovering. What caused this is the first place?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## MarkWood (Apr 10, 2013)

Sounds like diverticulightus, I'm pretty sure thats not spelled right at all but my Mom has issues with it she just had a good bit of her colan removed which seems to be helping I hope you dont have to go that route cruzn. Hope you heal quickly I'll be praying for ya.


----------



## cruzn57 (Apr 10, 2013)

Dr says  life style, and old age,
I have diverticulitis, have for 25 yrs, so do watch what I eat.
but that was not an issue.
 but  I guess I do not take in enough liquids, 
basically what happened was  intestines clogged up,  if left unattended 
one or both your bowels would die, then you die.
my internals are slowing down, so I need less food,  and less heavy food ( red meats)   plus  I need more liquids to help flush  my system,
I do drink 4-5 big glasses of water a day, but that was not enough.
so I now cut down the amount of  food ,and same water will be fine.
there is no cure, or medicine to  fix this,   just eat better and pay attention to your body,


----------



## havasu (Apr 10, 2013)

A good friend of mine received a ruptured bowel 4 months ago due to diverticulitis, and it was necessary to insert a temporary colostomy bag. This I hear is a major pain in the "you know what" but fortunately, he returns back to the hospital tomorrow to remove the temporary bag. As he stated, "not a minute too soon!"

Take care of yourself!


----------



## Mickm (Apr 12, 2013)

Cruzn57, 
Glad to hear you are back home and will be ok.
You are so right, we only get one shot at this life and we don't realize it until you are older and paying for the sins of our youth.

Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## cruzn57 (Apr 14, 2013)

starting to get back to normal?
sure am tired, and  require more sleep than before.
but... lost about 20 lbs,  ( good thing) have Dr appt  tues, 
will see what blood work says, and x rays, 
still eating like a bird,  soups, liquids, etc.
ever notice how many food commercials  are on tv?
bought some yogurt, to stabilize  the stomach,  stuffs not bad!
time to water plants, ( exercise)  (LOL)
take care all of you,


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 14, 2013)

cruz, you take care, follow the Doc's orders and don't over due stuff. Hope you're feeling better soon and remember we're thinking of you and keeping ya in our prayers.


----------



## cruzn57 (Apr 14, 2013)

thanks
I'm feeling half assed good.
had a bite of the wife's ...............................................




Burrito ,  LOL    made ya  think! 

was a home made beef & bean,   no spices, 
sure tasted good,   so my dinner will be yogurt, 
kinda liking it, 
Thanks for the concern , I'll live but with a different  menu .

take care all!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 30, 2013)

Well, how you feeling?


----------



## cruzn57 (Apr 30, 2013)

had some follow up issues,  and still on jello and yogurt diet. 
( and sneak in some solids every now and then)
I  visit and read here, but haven't felt like posting, 
this was as much emotional  as physical, 
heck, bike week was last week in Laughlin, and I didn't even go look at the titties!!!!!
wife said shes still worried when I don't go look at tits!
slow  and steady the Dr says, do I have a choice?
thanks for your concern,  I expect to live a while, but 
with a different outlook,and diet.
Thanks
Lee


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2013)

Don't worry Lee I went to bike week for you and ate a steak........


----------



## havasu (Apr 30, 2013)

Chris said:


> Don't worry Lee I went to bike week for you and ate a steak........



I'm sure Lee would rather hear about the boobs you saw! :rockin:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 30, 2013)

havasu said:


> I'm sure Lee would rather hear about the boobs you saw! :rockin:



Heck, if he doesn't, I do...:rockin:


----------



## cruzn57 (May 1, 2013)

favorite of all men! 

I had to watch the wifes boobs instead of laughlin boobs, 
coulda been worse,   no boobs at all! 
steak?   is that food?  not on the menu,

been eating some solid foods,  and yucky meds,  
thanks guys,


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 5, 2013)

How ya been feeling Lee. Just checking up on ya.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm doing better, 
I know when I have pushed the limits,  as I feel like crap!
I'm liking jello!   ( weird, huh?)
actually had a very small steak (about 2in x 2in) and savored  the taste,
the other day. 
I have my good and bad days,  (don't we all?)
I'm guessing I will have to accept  having a twisted  intestine, and eat accordingly ( that means very small size helpings) 
had some french fry's  for the first time in 2 months, wow do I miss them!!!!!!!!
I seem to have lost my initiative to do much,  went  out to the garage, and just didn't feel like doing anything,  its a mess , and I really don't want to clean it up!
I'm sure I'll get back to being an ******* again,  eventually.
Thanks
 and stay safe everyone!


----------



## havasu (Jun 5, 2013)

Hang in there my friend!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, if you don't check in once in a while, I'm just gonna pester the crap outta ya.


How ya doing?


----------



## cruzn57 (Jun 21, 2013)

not feeling like complaining, so I just read.
Thanks for your concern.
it is appreciated. 

not to worry, I stop by every day or so,  

take care all!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 21, 2013)

Something special, just for you. 

View attachment xm3c0rW.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2013)

The yellow bumper on that van looks stupid!


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2013)

Didn't even notice a bumper or a van.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 21, 2013)

It's supose to be animated, but I can't get it to work. I'm dumb with this stuff sometimes. Someone edgeamakate me on posting animated GIF's please.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jun 22, 2013)

this  should get a chuckle.
no,  no one I know, 

View attachment fatass.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 22, 2013)

cruzn57 said:


> this  should get a chuckle.
> no,  no one I know,



uh...sorry...no chuckle...


----------



## havasu (Jun 23, 2013)

I just threw up a little in my mouth......

But then again, maybe this one would stick around and not take all my money?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 23, 2013)

havasu said:


> But then again, maybe this one would stick around and not take all my money?



Doubtful, it's inherit in all their DNA...


----------

